# Cracked touch screen :(



## Earthworks2011 (Dec 1, 2011)

I got angry and cracked my screen in my truck (730n RHR), very upset with myself.....very. Anyone have any links to repair or replacement parts.....Mopar wants $3400 for the entire new media center?????? :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Earthworks2011;1510498 said:


> I got angry and cracked my screen in my truck (730n RHR), very upset with myself.....very. Anyone have any links to repair or replacement parts.....Mopar wants $3400 for the entire new media center?????? :crying:


Ebay, Craigslist or Best Buy. It's the direction I went.


----------



## my69coronetrt (Dec 27, 2011)

might be a long shot but have you checked with your insurance agent? i have no experience with this but there could be a possibility that you could have some kind of coverage.


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

my69coronetrt;1510736 said:


> might be a long shot but have you checked with your insurance agent? i have no experience with this but there could be a possibility that you could have some kind of coverage.


This could be they way to go, i had a problem with a car and the insurance agent suggested insurance could be an option, in the end the dealer pulled though with warranty coverage but the next route would have been to try insurance. Please let us know how you end up resolving and if your try insurance.


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if insurance covers anger management issues.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

For what we pay it damn well should.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

take a screw driver and make it look like you were trying to pry it out of the dash then call your insurance and tell them someone broke in and tried to steal your navi, and broke it lol


----------



## Earthworks2011 (Dec 1, 2011)

hahaha...yes im a *******. Thought about insurance but im still working on a possible repair. Will keep you guys posted for sure!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

peteo1;1511165 said:


> For what we pay it damn well should.


I wish there was a "Like" button LOL



THEGOLDPRO;1511172 said:


> take a screw driver and make it look like you were trying to pry it out of the dash then call your insurance and tell them someone broke in and tried to steal your navi, and broke it lol


Agreed



Earthworks2011;1511199 said:


> hahaha...yes im a *******. Thought about insurance but im still working on a possible repair. Will keep you guys posted for sure!


See above LOL


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Call your insurance guy And the quickly have this thread deleted!


----------



## Earthworks2011 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its all good..I got a guy through a Ram dealership will fix it for $500 but I have to remove it and re install it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Earthworks2011;1510498 said:


> I got angry and cracked my screen in my truck


You punched it?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

For whatever it's worth...was in the mall the other day and I noticed a kiosk that did Ipad and other misc. screen repair. Didn't pay much attention, but I remember seeing a guy there on the spot working on something about the size of a notebook & had the screen removed from it.


----------

